# Bobcats Expansion Draft



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

For those that don't know, the expansion draft will take place on Tuesday the 22nd, at 7pm EST on NBATV.

Damn, I need digital cable.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Thanks Rebel, and if you don't get NBA TV or live locally in Charlotte, you cna catch it live at www.bobcatsbasketball.com


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Thanks Rebel, and if you don't get NBA TV or live locally in Charlotte, you cna catch it live at www.bobcatsbasketball.com


Thanks for the tip CHA, I was wondering if NBA.com had it; I'll check it out over there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thank you Charlotte, we don't get NBATV back in my area for a couple months yet, so it'll be nice to follow this draft. And hopefully I'll get to see McKie get drafted. :gopray:


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Time Warners giving me a free preview of NBATV.


----------

